# FU Lenze 8200 vector + Profibus



## vladi (8 Juli 2007)

Hi,
folgendes Problem hat mir gestern den ganzen Tag kaputt gemacht:
o.g. FU, mit DP Modul 2133; sollte laut Lenze ohne weitere Module laufen,
Ansteuerung nur über Bus. OK, die FUs wollten aber nicht anlaufen, Reglersperre. Wenn wir standard I/O Modul dazusteckten, und die RFR 
(Kl.28 verdrahtet war, liefen die. Hat jemand auch damit rumgespielt?
Wie ist letztendlich die "richtige" Konfiguration? Böse Tricks?
Mit dem Rechtslauf/LL war auch so eine Sache: man sendet einfach
einen negativen Sollwert... 

Gruss: Vladi


----------



## Lipperlandstern (8 Juli 2007)

Lenze FUs kenn ich jetzt nicht. Aber bei SEW muss du auch bei der Ansteuerung über Profibus die Freigabe hardwaremässig verdrahtet. Bei  manchen sogar Links-und Rechtslauf freigeben...... Das mit dem negativen Sollwert kenn ich auch und find es sch......  Ein Bit zur Drehrichtungsumkehr ist mir alle mal lieber.


----------



## vladi (8 Juli 2007)

*Lenze*

Hi,
also ich habe gearbeitet mit SEW, Danfoss, ABB, aber so lange
rumgespielt, um den blö.. Lenze über DP zu fahren, das war noch nie.
Hunderte Seiten Handbücher, und so gut leserlich.. .

Na ja, gibt es was schöneres, als den ganzen Samstag FUs/DP zu machen? Nicht, gele.. 

Vladi


----------



## Lipperlandstern (8 Juli 2007)

Aller Anfang ist schwer  .... hast Du das Ding denn jetzt am laufen ? und wenn ja wie ?


----------



## vladi (8 Juli 2007)

*Lenze*

Hi,
ja, ich habe die FUs zum Laufen gebracht;einige mit 2133 Module, einige
mit ältere DP Module(mit Klemmen). Wichtig: die jeweilige richtige GSD Datei. Dann: Parameter C0001 auf:3; bei den 2133 Parameter C0005 auf 0, bei den anderen Module C0005 auf 200; UND: bei allen habe ich die Hardwarefreigabe (Kl.28 auf "High") verdrahten müssen. Habe mit Steuerbitmodus "DRIVECOM" gearbeitet, war auch ok soweit. 

Warum und wie ganz genau das Ganze läuft, ist mir nicht 100% klar, daher
dieses Thema hier..

Vladi


----------



## Per (9 Juli 2007)

*Lenze Programme*

Hallo Vladi,
Lenze hat in ihrem Download bereich mehrere Programme die sich mit diesem Thema befassen. 
http://akb.lenze.de/akb/infopool.nsf/html/Frame-Softwaredownload 


Im Handbuch Kommunikationshandbuch von Lenze wird jedes Modul genau erklärt.
http://www.lenze.com/downloadbereic...C112 -d PROFIBUS/KHB_Profibus_20060726_DE.pdf 

Bis dann Per


----------



## vladi (9 Juli 2007)

*Lenze*

Hi,
danke, Per. Klar, ich habe die Dokus. Aber die sind *zu genau* erklärt, glaube ich, sodass man gar nicht blickt, welche Einstellungen richtig sind.
Oder bin ich vielleicht zu doof für diese Umrichter... 

Vladi


----------



## maxi (9 Juli 2007)

Weiss nicht ob es hilfreich ist und ob ich es schreiben soll.

Ich habe letzten Herbst mal einen neuen Lenze FU weggeschmissen weil es einfach nicht funktionieren wollte udn auch der Lenze Support mir nicht helfen konnte.
Nach 16 Stunden rumdocktern habe ich ihn in die Schrottkiste geschmissen und einen Micromaster genommen. (Da war mir meine Zeit zu schade und 3 Stunden stand schon die Spedition vor der Firma). Dann lief es nach 30 Minuten tuto perfekto.


----------



## vladi (9 Juli 2007)

*Lenze Umrichter*

Hi,
maxi, also du bist auch zu doof für diese Umrichter..   

Vladi


----------



## maxi (9 Juli 2007)

vladi schrieb:


> Hi,
> maxi, also du bist auch zu doof für diese Umrichter..
> 
> Vladi


 
Ja ich war richtig zu Doof für. 
Um es zu vertuschen habe ich ihn ja in die Schrottkiste geschmissen


----------



## Per (9 Juli 2007)

Natürlich tut man sich mit „neuen“ Umrichter schwer die über Profibus zum Laufen zu kriegen.
Hab Anfangs auch so ca. 3 – 4 Stunden gebraucht um die Umrichter am Laufen zu kriegen.
Das gleich hatte ich auch mit SEW, Siemens und ....
Wenn man wie ich aber hauptsachlich mit Lenze arbeitet geht´s natürlich schneller so wie bei Maxi mit Siemens.


Gruß Per


----------



## vladi (9 Juli 2007)

*Lenze*

Hi,
@per: gibst du mir evtl. deine Handynummer, falls ich Lenzespez. Infos
brauche irgendwann? Du bekomst auch meine, kein Problem, man kann
nie wissen. Denn meistens bekommt man keine Hotline am Wochenende..

Vladi


----------



## Hitschkock (15 April 2008)

*Technikerarbeit*

Hi zusammen

In meiner TA werden 2 8200Vector verbaut Verbindung über DP als Steuerung Twincat.
Ich habe mir jetzt mal das Handbuch (450 Seiten ) vorgenommen. Jetzt bin ich eigendlich totalverwird. Ich kenne die Mircomaster ganz gut aber nur mit AOP/BOP aber mit DP hatte ich noch nichts zu tun.

Frage: 
Werden die bits immer übertagen an den FU oder nur die Änderungen?  

Hat evt. jemand mal ein stück Prog.code zum reinlesen ?


----------

